# 'Leave Taleban to Afghans' - Afghan Education Minister



## RackMaster (Mar 26, 2008)

This will be interesting to see how it plays out.  This idea may have worked out well in other provinces but I'm not sure if it could in the south where the Taliban has great support.  I could see this as a potential disaster.  If it was used, it would still require an "Observer" force.  




> *   'Leave Taleban to Afghans' call*
> * An influential Afghan minister has called on the West to allow local communities in Afghanistan to take over the fight against the Taleban. *     	     	                 	     	             Education Minister Mohammad Hanif Atmar said the answer lay in what he called the "Afghanisation" of security.
> Mr Atmar, who is a close ally of President Hamid Karzai, said Afghan forces needed more training.
> In the latest violence, officials say the Taleban killed six people in the western province of Herat.
> ...


----------



## AWP (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd believe in this if I weren't hearing some sketchy reports of ANA behavior coming from some SOF guys.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 27, 2008)

Even back in 2003 I had a hard time trusting my back to those guys.  Not enough checks and balances to prevent infiltration. :2c:


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 27, 2008)

we booted em off our perimeter pretty quickly when we got there...

And then we stopped taking them on patrols. They would radio ahead to the checkpoints to let them know we were coming. That shit got put to a stop rikky tic


----------

